# Yellow & teal HM .... Went in for females...



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Then saw him hidden in the back....Never saw this coloring before so I had to get him... 
His tail is beat up a bit, but he's active.
No name yet...He's sharing a 10G w/ my violet HM Dbtl.
One of the employees went "Awww man...you found him, I hid him!" ... haha


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's a real cutie.... Can I steal him from you? Please?


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks  heh...if you can catch him, he's a fast guy!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wowwww, really pretty! His fins seem kind of ripped and rotted a bit at the edges, but some love and care and soon he'll be brightened up and beautiful!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

He ate his night pellets  His roomie doesn't know what to make of him...Yellow is flaring but Ping
is just staring. lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

If you're a DC comics fan you should name him Booster.

Just sayin'. ;]

He's GORGEOUS!!!!! Love his coloring! <3

Oh and if you do a blue snail or blue shrimp is a must, as you can't have a Booster without a Beetle. XD

This is just me being silly though so feel free to ignore my fangirl-fit! XD


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOVE his, I was looking all over for that color at a LFS here!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love his coloring. He's beautiful!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> "Awww man...you found him, I hid him!" ... haha


that made me LOL :lol: you deprived the employee of his fishy lol


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

That is one beautiful little guy!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Neelie - I don't feel too bad though...The employee is the guy who said he keeps 30 males together
without dividers!! LOL ... I don't know but that sounds trouble waiting to happen! 

miiiiineeeeeee bwwwahahhahhah *grabs all the bettas in the world* lol


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Then saw him hidden in the back....Never saw this coloring before so I had to get him...
> His tail is beat up a bit, but he's active.
> No name yet...He's sharing a 10G w/ my violet HM Dbtl.
> One of the employees went "Awww man...you found him, I hid him!" ... haha


That is why I could never work at a pet store, I'd keep hiding them until the end of my shift. It's gorgeous so that would be the first one I hide. LOL.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

That is one cool betta! I can't wait to see what he looks like all spiffed up!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Neelie - I don't feel too bad though...The employee is the guy who said he keeps 30 males together
> without dividers!! LOL ... I don't know but that sounds trouble waiting to happen!


LOL, that guy again? :roll:

He's really cute! Congrats.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

He's perked up well...His fins aren't totally grown back yet, but at least they aren't getting worse. Here are some updated pix...he hates the cam :-?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, he truely is SO handsome!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's really pretty! I saw a HM almost exactly the same colour today and wanted him so badly


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all peeved at me, most have no gravel & sparse decor now since I'm waiting for plants..but at least they all have each other or the TV to look at.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow what a stunner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow hes beautiful!!! i want to get a HM to breed with my plakat females then i will have a few short tailed HMs and some HMPKs

Cant wait!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually whoever said he's a super delta is right...he's shy of halfmoon at full flare...But I still <3 him  Jose Cuervo <3


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish I had him!! )


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very nice!! It's great that you got him because the employee would have killed him!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is sooo pretty!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jayy said:


> He's very nice!! It's great that you got him because the employee would have killed him!!!


Yes, or thrown him into his "32 male betta undivided tank" ... wth ? I think he's lying about that...but he gives me discounts, so I'll let him keep fibbing. lol :roll:


----------

